# Cajun red beans and rice



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Spent a week in Memphis, Tennessee a couple years ago and ate a place called the Rum Boogie Cafe near Beale St.

They had a Cajun red beans a rice dish with sausage that I absolutely loved.

I came up with my own version which is quick, easy and flavorful.

I am including brand names here because they worked best for me. You may prefer other brands.

13 oz. (1 pack) of Eckrich Beef Smoked Sausage
1lb can Goya Red Kidney Beans
1 can Goya tomato sauce
McCormick Perfect Pinch Cajun seasoning.
A couple large containers of Chinese steamed rice. (You could make your own)

Slice the sausage into pieces about 1/4" thick.

In a large deep frying pan heat about a tablespoon of olive oil over medium heat.

Place the sausage slices on the pan and cook until the outside begins to brown. 

While the sausage is cooking, open and drain the red kidney beans and place in a sauce pan over medium heat. 

Add the can of tomato sauce and stir frequently for about 15-20 minutes.

Pour the beans into the frying pan with the beans and mix thoroughly.

Add the Cajun seasoning in small amounts until the desired taste and "heat" is achieved.

Serve over the steamed rice.

Makes approximately four servings. 



A good side with this dish is fried ripe plantains. 

Peel the plantains and slice diagonally about 1/4" thick.

Heat vegetable oil in a frying pan about 1/8th inch deep. Place the slices in the
hot oil, cook until golden, turn over and repeat. Place on plate with two layers of paper towel to drain.

Some supermarkets have pre-cooked ones can be found in the frozen food section. 3 minutes in the microwave and they are ready.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

*You've violated the Cajun Trinity! 
*


Where is the bell pepper, onions and celery?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> *You've violated the Cajun Trinity!
> *
> 
> 
> Where is the bell pepper, onions and celery?


I am not Cajun so the nuances of the cuisine is unknown to me. As my buddy Greg (God rest his soul) would say, I was free-styling. But hey, I am always open to improvement suggestions. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That was such a guy recipe!:biggrin2: I never would have thought of using Chinese white (?) rice. 

I'm sure it's good.

That McCormick Cajun seasoning is good on catfish sauteed in butter, too. They have it fresh frozen, here. Tilapia, too.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Only trouble with those ready-made seasonings is that they're SO EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE salty.

So, I make my own . . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually cook from scratch, but, say Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana recipes require so many peppers, etc. It takes planning.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> That was such a guy recipe!:biggrin2: I never would have thought of using Chinese white (?) rice.
> 
> I'm sure it's good.
> 
> That McCormick Cajun seasoning is good on catfish sauteed in butter, too. They have it fresh frozen, here. Tilapia, too.


Steamed rice is pretty basic so whether you make it your self or get take out makes little difference.

I often cook my own rice as I have a steamer. I threw in the Chinese take out suggestion to help those who do not have a steamer or know how to cook rice.

I have not tried the Cajun seasoning on other dishes. I will have to do so.


----------

